# Link to old install articles including many horn installs



## fredswain (Jan 19, 2011)

I was searching for a few old horn installs from the late 80's and early 90's and ran across this page which has many magazine articles scanned. You'll find many installs of the period, some with horns, others without. Several Speakerworks cars are features here as well as Eric Steven's original article on his Sable.

Third Party Installs


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

This link just made my week, I have been waiting for someone to post some of these articles for years. I remember reading almost everyone of these articles when I was in high school. Now if I could only find the articles on Greg Cassis Typhoon and Riviera, Bud Wentz Cougar and the PJ's Astro van my search would be complete. Yes I am partial to PJ's cars from the 90s. I did after all get to ride to school in the PJ's van when I was 16, man those were good times. Any one here have any of those they are willing to scan.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Navy Chief said:


> This link just made my week, I have been waiting for someone to post some of these articles for years. I remember reading almost everyone of these articles when I was in high school. Now if I could only find the articles on Greg Cassis Typhoon and Riviera, Bud Wentz Cougar and the PJ's Astro van my search would be complete. Yes I am partial to PJ's cars from the 90s. I did after all get to ride to school in the PJ's van when I was 16, man those were good times. Any one here have any of those they are willing to scan.


I have those magazines. I can scan them soon.


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice find. Brings me back to my high school years and drooling over the vehicles in CA&E, CSR and Autosound Mag...


----------



## Arclight (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the cool links


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

I was a avid collector of Car stereo Review, AS & S and any other car audio mag I could get my hands on back in the day so I probably have evry one of those issues. I still have. stacks of them in my collection stored away. I should build a few shelves for them and blow the dust of the collection.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> Now if I could only find the articles on Greg Cassis Typhoon and Riviera, Bud Wentz Cougar and the PJ's Astro van my search would be complete.


I'd love to see Greg Cassis Typhoon, I have seen it metioned so many times over the years, but I don't think I've ever seen a picture.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So big bubba actually scanned and emailed me all those articles. I will post them in a bit, he said he was ok with it.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is Greg Cassis Typhoon, when I was 17 they used to let me wash it. I thought it was such a good deal then. I wil post some more installs later.


----------



## Minus (-) (Jun 26, 2011)

thanx should come in handy


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes, thanks you! Great to finally see it!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Riveted1 said:


> Very nice find. Brings me back to my high school years and drooling over the vehicles in CA&E, CSR and Autosound Mag...


Same here. There were a couple things that really shaped my opinions on audio. When I was a teenager I used to read Stereophile, and accept all their nonsense as fact, and I stumbled across an article in CA&E where Richard Clark was just trashing all the tweako BS. And that was refreshing, because I couldn't hear any improvement with my tweako cables, and felt ripped off.

And that article got me interested in the Grand National, which got me interested in horns in general, and I've studied them for close to two decades now.


----------



## TimeKeeper (Dec 9, 2011)

Navy Chief said:


> This link just made my week, I have been waiting for someone to post some of these articles for years. I remember reading almost everyone of these articles when I was in high school. Now if I could only find the articles on Greg Cassis Typhoon and Riviera, Bud Wentz Cougar and the PJ's Astro van my search would be complete. Yes I am partial to PJ's cars from the 90s. I did after all get to ride to school in the PJ's van when I was 16, man those were good times. Any one here have any of those they are willing to scan.


I bought the black Lumina Z34 from PJs back in 1995. I kept the trunk virtually the same but redid the interior to improve the sound quality. Did some shows in the 2000's, won 3 world titles before retiring. There's detailed photos and the magazine article on my website at meetjoeblack.net


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Joe,
I know all about the lumina. In fact I think we have met at some point. I was actually on your website yesterday in fact, and I own the AS&S issue. I have every article of a PJ's car that I know of except the article on the van. I listened to the lumina during the time the floor speakers and horns were done. I am planning an old school PJ's tribute build right now. I just picked up a very nice 5953 with 5957 changer and a pair of almost new Pro Tech dual 4ohm 12s. I will be going home over the holidays and I will stop in the shop. I don't know who is even still there. Does Drew still have the Vette and the Typhoon, I would love to own an old PJ's car, that are part of my youth. Let me know if you ever sell the Lumina.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

By the way I just noticed your going by Timekeeper, is that a play on the sands of time line from the Lumina.


----------



## zam70 (Oct 23, 2011)

Those are awesome!
I remember competing against/alongside all of those cars/people.

Those were the days when little could be bought for a "custom" install.
Brings back memories.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

does anyone remember the black 91 buick regal gs,it had usd horns and speakers in it,it was'nt matt hashimoto's car after the camaro was it?no i am not thinking of the usd buick by speaker works,this was a 91 ,it was smaller and a lil boxier,but who ever owned it had it lowered and blacked out. it was from california if i remember correctly.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Charlie quong's 91 Buick lesabre t type,all usd gear,sound stream amps?slick car!nice install


----------

